# Cold smoke then sous vide



## phathead69

Got me a sous vide for Christmas. Been reading like crazy. Smoke sous vide or sous vide then smoke on larger meats seems to be a split. Steak seems pretty much unanimous sous vide then grill. Give your thoughts on two things I may try. Its cold out side so. 

1. STEAK-Put the amnts tray with dust in smoker one evening temps in low 30s and give a steak a good soak in smoke. 3 or so hours. Vac seal then sous vide the nxt day and sear on grill or cast iron. Sorta of a sous vide reverse seared steak. 
2. LARGE CUTS-Same idea. Smoke while cold outside with amnts tray and dust so there no heat and the cold keeps spoilage away. Butt, chuckie, loin etc. Then vac seal and freeze for later sous vide bath. Pulled pork would be the example. It's already had 3 to 5 hours smoke. So this summer would just pull out of freezer and put in sous vide and 20 something hours later pulled pork. Lack of bark would be draw back.
Any thoughts?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Your plan is fine, this time of year. Just a reminder to all. Cold smoking without Cure is restricted to the air temp being less than 41°F. In the Warm months you can cold smoke no more than 1 hour AND that is Whole Muscle Only! Nothing ground or injected...JJ


----------



## phathead69

Thanks jimmyj I figured temps is something to keep eye on. Right now here in East TN. Get a lot of 40 to mid 50 during day. But when sun sets 30s to freezing is common. How much smoke will a raw pieace of meat take?. Is 5 hours at 30F to 35F tops or more time same temp get stronger smoke flavor? My tray will last 16 hours but I don't see that kind of time adding a lot.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Longer = Stronger. Makin' bacon, 12+ hours is common. Steaks, 2 to 4 hours is likely plenty. With Roasts the proportion of smoked surface to the rest of the meat is small. More smoke flavor is beneficial. 4 to 6 hours will be a good start then go more if you desire...JJ


----------



## phathead69

Thank you sir. We do steaks on new years so I'll give it a  try.


----------



## gnatboy911

For pulled pork I did about 4 hrs, up to 150ish IT. Then pulled and put in the SV at 165/24. Leads to a really moist and juicy pulled pork. I have a thread on here somewhere about it.


----------



## old golfer guy

Chef j, we live in Calif. Temps this time of year are 45 to 55. I have to Tri tips for 50 people next week. I had planned on smoking at 150 or so for 2 hrs, then freezing this week. Next week I can SV them for 2hrs and then sear before serving. Is this a plan that could lead to making a lot of people sick ----- or worse? Or should I smoke, SV then freeze. Next week I would defrost, SV to temp and sear before serving?
Is this what is called hi jacking a thread? If it is I am sorry


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sorry I missed this and please PM me if I  don't answer in a timely manner. 
It is optimum to cold smoke Uncured Meat below 40 but up to 2 hours below 70 degrees is still fine as the big hunk of meat is cold. Again, INTACT MEAT ONLY...JJ


----------

